# Signature Competition/SOTW 2 (Week Ending August 15th, 2008)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

SOTW 1 _(Aug. 8, 2008)_ Winner: *T.B.*


----------


Here we go with our 2ND Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. The registration begins now.

Once we have 9 people set to go, entries can be submitted. 

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Sat. and Sun. only). This edition will run until August 15th, and the voting will be up the 16th & 17th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *9*
Theme: *Your Favorite Musician(s)* (ANY Genre)
Size: MAXIMUM *400 x 200*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *8/15/2008 at 4:00 pm CT*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Good Luck To Everyone.


----------


Participants:

1. *T.B.*
2. *plazzman*
3. *Sinister*
4. *Steph05050*
5. *mjbish23*
6. Mikles
7. *norway1*
8. KryOnicle


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Innnnnnnn it, to wiinnn it


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in please


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Pop me in this weasel!!!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll try my best! Count me in.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Guys, my photoshop is having serious problems. It won't load up/ freezes my comp when it does. I won't be able to contribute.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Guys, my photoshop is having serious problems. It won't load up/ freezes my comp when it does. I won't be able to contribute.


That's cool. NP.

Participants, feel free to start submitting your work, as we only have 2 days left before they're due. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My entry.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Well I think I'm done using this style for a while, so heres my sig. I think it came out ok considering the quality of the pictures I used.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WAKE UP MR. WEST*


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

T.B. said:


> *WAKE UP MR. WEST*


and we have a winner.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

my retarded internet provider apperantly thinks its ok to wait 2 weeks untill they send a tech guy. so i cant contribute as i have no internet. ( im using the computer at work to send this ) sorry. good luck everybody !!!


----------

